# Bottom Bracket/crankset compatibility



## VandaL (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a Kona MokoMoko, and would like to change the crank and possibly the BB if needed. From what what I've found so far the BB should be 68/113mm (correct me if I'm wrong)

I am having a tough time trying to find a compatible match to my existing ISIS BB

On this page: Truvativ Howitzer Team Bottom Bracket 2011 at Price Point

at the bootim it says I cannot use just ANY crank....

Can someone please explain what are my options...

Thanks


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

The 68 is the BB width, the 113 I believe is in referance to your bolt pattern, as long as your using the same crank, the only compatability issue I see here is your BB, so I'm not sure what your question is, as long as the new BB is compatable with the frame and crank, you should be good to go. 

Why would you replace the frame when you can replace the crankset?


----------



## VandaL (Apr 11, 2006)

jeffgothro said:


> The 68 is the BB width, the 113 I believe is in referance to your bolt pattern, as long as your using the same crank, the only compatability issue I see here is your BB, so I'm not sure what your question is, as long as the new BB is compatable with the frame and crank, you should be good to go. QUOTE]
> 
> I will not be keeping the same crank. To clarify my question what crank can I put onto my current ISIS BB?
> 
> ps I will edit my OP


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Let's back up a little. What's the goal here?

I ask because the bottom bracket is a cheap part. The crank is much more expensive. I see the bottom bracket as something I choose to match the crank I want; I think doing it the other way is a little bit backwards.

The bottom bracket shell on your frame determines what bottom brackets you can install successfully. It sounds like yours is 68mm wide. That, and that you have a cartridge bottom bracket, make it English-threaded. Which is great, it's still the most common standard in mountain bikes. A few high end cranks require bottom brackets that won't fit your frame. So you can't use those cranks.

What crank did you have in mind?

In answer to your question - any crank that's for an ISIS bottom bracket that has a 113mm spindle and goes in a 68mm shell. I know that sounds a little circular, but there you go. There should still be some floating around. They'd mostly be older, non-Shimano cranks. The ISIS standard isn't that popular anymore and Shimano has their own thing that they did that competed with ISIS. But like I said, I think it's a somewhat backwards way to go about whatever it is you're doing.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

jeffgothro said:


> The 68 is the BB width, the 113 I believe is in referance to your bolt pattern,


68 means the bottom bracket shell width is 68mm.
113 means the bottom bracket spindle width is 113mm...this measurement is important in order to achieve the appropriate chain line for your bike.

The bottom bracket you linked to is a 2-piece bottom bracket with an included spindle, designed for use with the Holzfeller cranks I believe. If you're just looking to replace the bottom bracket and not the entire crankset, I'd go with something like this: Truvativ Giga Pipe Team SL Bottom Bracket 2011 at Price Point

Like it was stated above, any ISIS style bottom bracket that is designed with a 68mm shell and 113mm spindle will work for you. Those are the important compatibility checkpoints to verify.

As for the crankset...you just need a crankset that's ISIS compatible. They're quickly becoming less common, but they're still pretty easy to track down. Here's one:
BlueSkyCycling.com - TruVativ Blaze 3.1 Howitzer Crankset


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

jeffgothro said:


> Thanks for clairifying that, I wasnt sure as of I dont recall ever seeing a 113 bolt pattern, and I didnt know spindles came in different widths, I thought the widths were standard and relitive to whatever size BB shell your frame is.


No problem. Unfortunately, they're not. There are only a handful of BB shell widths, 68 and 73mm being the most common. There are at least a dozen bottom bracket spindle widths.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

lightjunction said:


> 68 means the bottom bracket shell width is 68mm.
> 113 means the bottom bracket spindle width is 113mm...this measurement is important in order to achieve the appropriate chain line for your bike.
> 
> The bottom bracket you linked to is a 2-piece bottom bracket with an included spindle, designed for use with the Holzfeller cranks I believe. If you're just looking to replace the bottom bracket and not the entire crankset, I'd go with something like this: Truvativ Giga Pipe Team SL Bottom Bracket 2011 at Price Point
> ...


Thanks for clairifying that, I wasnt sure as of I dont recall ever seeing a 113 bolt pattern, and I didnt know spindles came in different widths, I thought the widths were standard and relitive to whatever size BB shell your frame is.


----------

